# Suche einfachen Drucker



## TerrorTomato (29. April 2011)

Moin moin PCGHX'ler,

ich suche einen Drucker. allerdings einen stinknormalen, möglist Günstigen! Am besten einen Tintenstrahler, und kein Multifunktionssupermegaallesdrumunddranundkannsogarkaffeekochen-Modell
Wer kennt da ein gutes Modell? Anforderungen hab ich keine außer USB-Anschluss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

Ich würde Canon empfehlen, wie zb den Canon_Pixma_IP3600 oder dem Canon_Pixma_IP4850 .Selbst mit preiswerten Patronen sind die zu befeuern


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. April 2011)

Ok, erstmal danke. Aber gibt es auch günstigere, empfehlenswerte Modelle?? Wenn ich einen kaufe, worauf sollte ich dann am besten achten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

Ich würde zumindest auf einzeln austauschbare Tintentanks achten damit man kein Geld unnütz in Tinte investiert, günstiger wäre da gerade noch der Canon PIXMA iP2700 zu empfehlen


----------

